# Celebration sprigs - free to good home



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

Annual verticut and aerficiation of our range tee os taking place today. Updates forthcoming


----------



## Crabbychas (Apr 25, 2018)

Where can I pick some up? xD


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

If only you were in Louisiana.


----------



## jonthepain (May 5, 2018)

Dang, wish you were near Raleigh


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Look at all those sprigs. I'm glad I'm sitting down or this would get awkward.


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

Finished cutting before the rain hit. Unfortunately, wet grass doesn't vaccum well, so it'll stay here for a day until it dries.

I feel bad just taking it to our dump.


----------



## jmac1986 (Jul 31, 2018)

Where are you at in Florida?


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Awesome!


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

Wish you were in California...


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Ziplock bag and send some my way


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Awesome

@Mightyquinn would probably take you up on that when you're doing your greens. He wants to try some dwarf stuff.


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker (Mar 13, 2018)

That looks like a fun job!


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker (Mar 13, 2018)

I second @SCGrassMan, put some of that grass in a bag and ship it to my house.


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

Blowing ahead of the vaccum


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

What do you guys use to do this on greens?


----------



## jonthepain (May 5, 2018)

That's cool


----------



## BlakeG (Jul 17, 2018)

jonthepain said:


> That's cool


+1

Always enjoy seeing what @viva_oldtrafford is up to.


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

Movingshrub said:


> What do you guys use to do this on greens?


A triplex with verticut reels instead of mowing heads.


----------



## 1FASTSS (Jul 11, 2018)

I have a good home for them in Seminole/Clearwater


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

Pulling cores


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

viva_oldtrafford said:


> Movingshrub said:
> 
> 
> > What do you guys use to do this on greens?
> ...


Is there any kind of walk-behind equivalent that exist? I'm trying to figure out how to make sprigs from my own existing stand. I used a flail style de-thatcher last year which worked okay-ish.


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

Movingshrub said:


> viva_oldtrafford said:
> 
> 
> > Movingshrub said:
> ...






 - like this? I just googled walk behind verticutter


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

Every time I've searched for walk behind verticutter Graden is what I find, they are pricey. I have toyed with the idea of getting a verticut head and trying it on my 220e, not sure how well it would work as they aren't meant for the walking greens mowers.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

@viva_oldtrafford The closest I've been able to find locally is this
https://bluebirdturf.com/product/pr22-power-rake/

These come with either flail or delta style blades. I went with the flail style since I assumed those were the most aggressive, but for serving as a verticutter, the delta style blades might be better.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Do you drag the cores once they have dried?


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

J_nick said:


> Do you drag the cores once they have dried?


Yes


----------



## jonthepain (May 5, 2018)

Nice


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

Now for recovery.

E: apparently a sleeping gator made the cut


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

@viva_oldtrafford 
AMS stains concrete? (On the harrell's label)


----------



## sanders4617 (Jul 9, 2018)

Incredible amounts of water being applied at once! Love this


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

Suburban Jungle Life said:


> @viva_oldtrafford
> AMS stains concrete? (On the harrell's label)


Good question. I've never had any issues - but I've never put it on concrete before either.


----------

